# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 14, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/iphone-14

iPhone 14 on Wikipedia

apple.com/iphone-14-pro

iPhone 14 Pro on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

iPhone 14 & iPhone 14 Plus | Big and Bigger

Sep 7, 2022




> iPhone 14 coming soon. iPhone 14 Plus available in October.
> 
> Introducing iPhone 14 and iPhone 14 Plus. Two great sizes, Big (6.1”) and Bigger (6.7”). A new front camera with autofocus. A more advanced dual-camera system for even better photos. Action mode for extra smooth videos. All-day battery life on iPhone 14. And our longest battery life ever on iPhone 14 Plus. The lightning-fast A15 Bionic chip. And two groundbreaking new safety features we hope you’ll never have to use, Crash Detection and Emergency SOS via satellite. All in five stunning colors. Now that’s big.

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing iPhone 14 Pro

Sep 7, 2022




> iPhone 14 Pro and iPhone 14 Pro Max coming soon.
> 
> What lies beyond a traditional smartphone? Let’s find out. This is iPhone 14 Pro.
> 
> It starts with the Dynamic Island, an interactive place that bubbles up alerts, notifications, and activities. The Always-On display keeps go-to information just a glance away. The most impressive iPhone camera system yet has an all-new 48MP Main camera with a quad-pixel sensor. And photographers who want even more control now have a new 48MP ProRAW option. New Action mode offers gimbal-like stabilized video. Cinematic mode is now in 4K HDR at 24fps. Finally, there’s the A16 Bionic chip, all-day battery life, and vital new safety features we hope you’ll never need: Emergency SOS via satellite and Crash Detection.
> 
> Emergency SOS via satellite is available in November 2022.

----------

